# Knife #6!



## Seffers93 (Dec 2, 2020)

I don’t know when I’ll stop naming my knives by number.. lol. But here’s number 6!!

So my plan was to actually sell this one as I’ve had some people wanting to buy a knife, but I think I might keep this one for myself. I haven’t actually tried any of my knives since I figured out how to get them as thin as I’d like behind the edge. I’ve given them away and didn’t want to test them out because I was afraid to start a patina before gifting them. I guess I don’t know if there’s a way to try chopping veggies without risking starting a patina.. maybe by applying mineral oil first? I’m new to carbon steel so tips are welcome!

Anyway, still not completely satisfied with the Wa handle, but it’s definitely better than my last two! Can’t wait to get this thing sharpened and get it on the cutting board!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jville (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm not a big ktip guy, but it looks like a sexy cutter.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Dec 3, 2020)

Very nice work, I like that profile a lot. Is that lefty biased?


----------



## Seffers93 (Dec 3, 2020)

Matt Jacobs said:


> Very nice work, I like that profile a lot. Is that lefty biased?



Thank you! And no, it’s not meant to be. What makes you ask? I’m still very new to all of this so I wouldn’t even know what to look for as far as left or right biased. Thanks again!


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Dec 3, 2020)

Seffers93 said:


> Thank you! And no, it’s not meant to be. What makes you ask? I’m still very new to all of this so I wouldn’t even know what to look for as far as left or right biased. Thanks again!


actually I meant to say righty, the choil shot looks flatter on the left side if it werent upside down making it righty biased. I am not good at a choil shots so I could be off.


----------



## Seffers93 (Dec 3, 2020)

Matt Jacobs said:


> actually I meant to say righty, the choil shot looks flatter on the left side if it werent upside down making it righty biased. I am not good at a choil shots so I could be off.



Ah, yes. I try making the grind flatter on the left side but I honestly can never tell if I’m succeeding with that or not lol. I’m using a 2x42 belt grinder with only one speed (fast!) so I have a hard time trying to grind in fine details and such. It would be nice to take things a little slower. But that’s also probably my inexperience talking.


----------

